
"How I Met My Cofounder" Story? - pashle

======
pashle
This is for you, looking for your cofounder. It's a story about how the
original two guys in a garage met each other. If you have a founder story,
it's my hope that you also share it here, for all of us. From 'The HP Way', by
David Packard:

"Largely because of (Fred) Terman's classes, the four of us - Hewlett, Porter,
Oliver, and I (Packard) - became fast friends. It is not a coincidence that a
few years later this group would become the management team of HP. Our (Bill
and I) common interest in the outdoors first manifested itself in our junior
year. There is no question that a shared love of the outdoors strengthened our
friendship and helped build a mutual understanding and respect that is the
core of their successful business relationship lasting more than a half
century."

At the start of Dave's junior year as a Stanford electrical engineer, he
demonstrated an interest in ham radios that caught Terman's eye. This led to
his invitation to join Terman's graduate course on ham radios, which also
included Bill and others, who were crucial to starting and building HP. And
the rest, as they say, is history.

I hope this story (and the story you have to share) inspires you and the YC
faithful, helping you with THE question: how do I find my cofounder?

------
eliasbaixas
I met my cofounder at 7 in the morning while having a beer walking down "Las
Ramblas", in Barcelona. He came to my friend asking for a cigarrette, we
started talking, and we inmediately realised we shared the passion about
technologies, web 2.0, social networking and Open Source, so in 15 days we had
our vision of what could we do to change the world :)

elias

~~~
pashle
elias, THAT story is a keeper, and it's going in the vault!

------
jullrich1
I'm planning on flying out from Connecticut to join the meetups and try and
get to know other people who share my goals even though I won't be attending
the actual startup school event. I look forward to being able to tell the
story about how I met my cofounder while crashing a YC "everyone is welcome"
social session.

------
pashle
This one comes from Paul Graham, from 'How To Start A Startup':

"What you should do in college is work on your own projects. Hackers should do
this even if they don't plan to start startups, because it's the only real way
to learn how to program. In some cases you may collaborate with other
students, and this is the best way to get to know good hackers. The project
may even grow into a startup. But once again, I wouldn't aim too directly at
either target. Don't force things; just work on stuff you like with people you
like."

Granted, it's targeted towards a college student (which I am), there's an
underlying principle that can be applied to most any case you might face. Just
do projects with people you like. Too simple.

------
jamongkad
I hope to ride on this soon as I'm still looking for a cofounder :(

